# Spam



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

It's been reported . Replying to threads make the admins work harder


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Thanks for the update. Wasn't sure if my laptop had gone into Chinese language mode this morning!


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Working on it all morning...


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Is there any scope to only allow up to a certain amount of posts by a user until they have verification?


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

what an annoying jerk!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Don't know how the oik got through the spam filter - never had one who has and then posted 80+ posts. Irritating but now solved and oik banned. Pales into insignificance compared to the NHS hack.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Looking into the one or 2 people who register manually and get through the system

There is absolutely no way of stopping them until we remove their post and ban them

Each day we check the logs to see who has registered and get rid of about 10 signups who are all manual

Working to try and close gaps, but am out of the country this weekend with limited net access, so doing what I can to sort


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Thought I'd woken up in the matrix.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Thank you to the Mods who managed to clear all the spam entries so swiftly

It is a thankless task but a very important one


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Morning, the thread 'mispronounciations' is missing this morning. Is it likely this thread was deleted due to the spam issue?


----------



## Hibbsy (Jan 8, 2017)

Only just seen that there was an issue via this thread.

Well done to the mods for the clean up, you guys work fast !


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Thank you very much for sorting this, your hard work in the background is much appreciated.


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

didn't know anything was even going on, well done guys super quick clean up


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Just saying big thanks again for fighting the spammer!

For illustration how bad it was this morning:


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

Yikes! All that must have gone on before Matron woke me up for my tablets.

Thank you and well done Mods


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

And big thanks from me - there seemed to be about three pages of the stuff at about 2.30am.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

There has been masses of it arriving overnight for the past few weeks.

Sometimes there's been up to 4 pages of it at one time.

Always afraid of removing a members valid post mixed in with the rubbish when deleting the whole pages.

Have avoided it happening up to now I think.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> It's been reported . Replying to threads make the admins work harder


So why are you posting on the spam duvet thread?


----------



## wilse (Nov 14, 2013)

Although some time ago now, setting up a VIP code really cut down on spammy registrations on a forum I put together.

I know time moves on and you probably have something more sophisticated!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Thanks again for taking down the multiple posts last night. When it's just the odd post, like the couple we've had this morning, does it help to click on the 'report' button? I don't want to do that if it just adds time to sorting out the spammers.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

MildredM said:


> Thanks again for taking down the multiple posts last night. When it's just the odd post, like the couple we've had this morning, does it help to click on the 'report' button? I don't want to do that if it just adds time to sorting out the spammers.


That's what it's there for


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I've just deleted another 15 users that got through (before they could post)

I have been away for 5 days and usually check each day and delete the manual registrations that make it through

Sadly internet access wasn't always available at convenient times in the Pyrenees


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Glenn said:


> I've just deleted another 15 users that got through (before they could post)
> 
> *I have been away* for 5 days and usually check each day and delete the manual registrations that make it through
> 
> Sadly internet access wasn't always available at convenient times i*n the Pyrenees*


Yeah Yeah... We know you have been swanning around Europe like the Jet-settter you are... No need to use that convoluted mechanism to rub our noses in it!!!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Don't worry @Drewster, on 31st Dec I will have no more leave left this year


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Glenn said:


> Don't worry @Drewster, on 31st Dec I will have no more leave left this year


To be fair you will have no year left.........


----------

